# Corn snakes - what would YOU cross from this list?



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Just a bit of curiosity, really - I have the following corn snakes, and if we presumed they were all adults (as they will be in, say, three to four years' time) what crosses would you make and why?

*Males:*
Normal poss. het Amel/Anery (Jasper)
Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Zircon)
Butter het Motley (Popcorn-Heliodor)
Granite (Quartz)
Coral Snow poss. het Bloodred (Calcite - he is known homozygous hypo)
Normal het Caramel/Lava (Realgar)
Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Houdini-Rutile)
Blizzard (Selenite)

_Expecting a Lavamel male, too..._

*Females:*
Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Mica)
Granite (Feldspar)
Lavender het Hypo/Amel/Motley (Kainite)
Hypo Bloodred (Padparadscha)
Butter Motley (Citrine)
Anery Stripe poss. het Amel/Lavender (Arsenic)
Caramel het Hypo/Stripe (Pyrite)
Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Scoria)

_Expecting a Lava poss. het Caramel also..._

So, what would you pair up? What projects or visual morphs would you aim for?

And just to throw a spanner into it, I also have the following NON-corns - if you would ever consider doing hybrid crosses, would you use any of these? What corn would you cross him/her to - and why? What would you hope to get from the hybrid cross that you wouldn't get from a pure corn or pure-other species?

*Males*
Everglades Ratsnake (Irwin)
Whitesided Texas Ratsnake (Cerastes)
Radiated Ratsnake (Fusion)
Albino Radiated Ratsnake (Isotope)
Japanese Ratsnake X Cornsnake (Il Palazzo)

*Females*
Albino Everglades Ratsnake (Terri)
Russian Ratsnake (Kimchee-Kamchatka)
Albino Striped California Kingsnake (Sierra)


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Just a bit of curiosity, really - I have the following corn snakes, and if we presumed they were all adults (as they will be in, say, three to four years' time) what crosses would you make and why?
> 
> *Males:*
> Normal poss. het Amel/Anery (Jasper)
> ...


 
Normal poss. het Amel/Anery (Jasper)
x
Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Mica)


Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Zircon)
x
Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Mica)
*or*
Lavender het Hypo/Amel/Motley (Kainite)
*or*
Anery Stripe poss. het Amel/Lavender (Arsenic)


Butter het Motley (Popcorn-Heliodor)
x
Butter Motley (Citrine)


Granite (Quartz)
x
Granite (Feldspar)
*or*
Hypo Bloodred (Padparadscha)


Coral Snow poss. het Bloodred (Calcite - he is known homozygous hypo)
x
Hypo Bloodred (Padparadscha)
*or*
Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Scoria)


Normal het Caramel/Lava (Realgar)
x
Caramel het Hypo/Stripe (Pyrite)
*or*
Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Scoria)


Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Houdini-Rutile)
x
Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Scoria)
*or*
Hypo Bloodred (Padparadscha)


Blizzard (Selenite)
x
Albino Radiated Ratsnake (Isotope) *(?)*
(unsure of the albino traits in each snake, being compatible or not...)
Otherwise cross to a Pewter maybe ?


_Lavamel male_
_x_
_Lava poss. het Caramel _


Everglades Ratsnake (Irwin)
x
Albino Everglades Ratsnake (Terri)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Zircon)
> x
> Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Mica)
> *or*
> ...


Other than the last cross, these are ones I plan to do - I'm aiming for Moonstone Stripe or Glacier Stripe with that. Mica and Zircon have actually been bred together this year, so we'll see if I get my stripey lavender-anery.

I'm not sure about crossing Zircon to Arsenic, though, as Arsenic is his daughter by his sister Mica 



> Butter het Motley (Popcorn-Heliodor)
> x
> Butter Motley (Citrine)


Yup; I also plan to put Popcorn to the Lava poss. het Caramel at some point because that will test the Lava for caramel AND produce guaranteed hets for Topaz.



> Coral Snow poss. het Bloodred (Calcite - he is known homozygous hypo)
> x
> Hypo Bloodred (Padparadscha)
> *or*
> Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Scoria)


Interesting that you didn't match him with Feldspar, the Granite female... which is the breeding I've done this year. I wanted to test him for that bloodred het; at the very least I will get Anery het for Coral Avalanche 



> Normal het Caramel/Lava (Realgar)
> x
> Caramel het Hypo/Stripe (Pyrite)
> *or*
> Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Scoria)


He'll also go to the Lava poss. het Caramel to hopefully produce me a Topaz - which is my favourite "yellow snake".



> Blizzard (Selenite)
> x
> Albino Radiated Ratsnake (Isotope) *(?)*
> (unsure of the albino traits in each snake, being compatible or not...)
> Otherwise cross to a Pewter maybe ?



Interesting thought, shame the Albino Radiated is a male  I'd be tempted to try Isotope with Mica but I don't know if I really want angry, fast snakes that will not only display but bite and chew like Mica's babies did. 

I actually plan to put Selenite to the Hypo Blood (Paddi) to produce normals het for Hypo Whiteout (and phantom blood, etc). 



> _Lavamel male_
> _x_
> _Lava poss. het Caramel _



In the long run it'll actually be the Lavamel male to the Butter Motley female to make Amel het Caramel Lava Motley - another het for Topaz, you see 

I wouldn't mind aiming for Ice Blood (with Feldspar); going for Diamond (Charcoal Lava) would also be cool.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Interesting thought, shame the Albino Radiated is a male  I'd be tempted to try Isotope with Mica but I don't know if I really want angry, fast snakes that will not only display but bite and chew like Mica's babies did.


 
Damn ! I wasn't concentrating 

When I say about each of the albino traits being compatible - or not... I meant; would the albino genes in each snake (if they were M + F) produce normals or albinos or a different 'type' of albino ?

Would the albino gene from the ratsnake pair up with the albino gene from the cornsnake to produce 'normal' looking Blizzards ? (with the addition of the paired genes of charcoal) OR would their visual appearance look slightly 'different' ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It all depends on whether the Amelanistic/Albino in radiated ratsnakes is allelic to Amelanistic in corn snakes. They both certainly LOOK similar (no black pigment, no brownish pigment) so they MIGHT produce all albino-looking hybrid ratsnakes...

What I would actually expect if I did that cross (Blizzard to albino Radiated Rat) would be "normals" het for Radiated albino, Cornsnake Amel and Cornsnake Charcoal. 

Imagine breeding for the Charcoal colours - no red, little yellow - in snakes that look more like Radiateds in body shape and pattern, though!

Shame it wouldn't necessarily work that way; to be honest the cross probably wouldn't do anything "better" than either parent species.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone else fancy saying what they'd pair up?

I'm actually asking since I'm curious to see what people would want to produce if they had access to the same set of genes - since that will tell me what people are the most interested in *having* too


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Not going to be a very detailed response I'm afraid but I'd aim for the following (becuase that is what I want snake wise which i think is the point)


Normal het Caramel/Lava (Realgar)
x
Lava poss. het Caramel
= Prove the caramel and if so should get Topaz

Anery het Amel/Lavender/Stripe (Zircon)
x
Lavender het Hypo/Amel/Motley (Kainite)
= I love Opal and think a motley would be great, only 2 in 32 chance though I think 

Butter het Motley (Popcorn-Heliodor)
x
Butter Motley (Citrine)
= Lots of butter motleys which i love

I think you've already got these though..

Longer term I'd do something with trying to get bloodred and lav together to aim for plasma and hypo plasma
maybe zircon to padparadscha and breed back.

Normal het Bloodred/Caramel/Hypo/Motley (Houdini-Rutile)
x
Caramel het Hypo/Stripe (Pyrite)
= most normal but nice hets, might throw a amber motley?! 


I know nothing about hybrids and would personally try to stay away from it


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To go for Plasma I'd cross Kainite to Quartz - normals and anerys het for Lavender and Bloodred


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah, yes, that would be better...

Normals het anery, blood, lavender ph amel, hypo, motley

Breed them back to maybe get Plasma and Lavender Granite (or whatever it is called)

oo - also if they both proved het hypo then you might get some lavender ghosts and hypo bloodred lavenders (does that have a name)

if they both proved het amel then you might get fire lavenders and snopals.

Sorry, got a little excited about that breeding


----------



## The Reptile Loft (Jul 6, 2008)

what would you get if you crossed the blizzard with a caramel?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The Reptile Loft said:


> what would you get if you crossed the blizzard with a caramel?


Normals. Het for amel, charcoal and caramel, granted - but I definitely don't want to TRY to produce clutches of normals unless they're het for things I personally want to keep (for example, blizzard to hypo blood, for ingredients to make hypo pewter....)

Next year it's looking like:

Anery Stripe poss het Amel/Lavender X Anery het Amel, Lavender, Stripe

Granite X Granite (maybe with any luck the male might turn out to be het amel, like the female is....)

Anery het Amel, Lavender, Stripe X Lavender het Hypo, Anery

and maybe

Anery Stripe poss het Amel/Lavender X Normal Stripe poss het Anery, Hypo, Amel 

OR

Coral Snow X Normal Stripe poss het Anery, Hypo, Amel


----------

